# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Wie service ich einen Fox DHX RC2 ??

## JD4YOU

Hallo zusammen ,ich hätte eine kleine Frage wie ich meinen Fox dgx rc2 service ! Das Sealkit bzw das Öl herzubekommen is ja ned schwierig aber ich weiß halt ned welches öl oder auch welche Werkzeuge ich benötige ,hab zwar ne ungefähre Anleitung von Fox gefunden welche auch für den RC4 ist jedoch führen die Links dort ins leere und weiterhlefen tut sie ir eigt auch ned .....

www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike&id=192

Vlt kann mir einer ja helfen !
Danke schonmal im vorraus !!

VG Julian

----------


## FLo33

Dein Link passt eigentlich sehr gut und ist eine sehr ausführliche Anleitung. Wennst dich da nicht auskennst, dann lass es und schick das Teil ein! Das ist kein Hobby-Job.

----------


## JD4YOU

Naja ich hab halt bis jz immer nur Gabeln gemacht ,aber hab mir die Anleitung nochmal bissel genauer angeguckt ,jedoch finde ich nur die Angabe zum Öl welche wie folgt lautet "Reservoir Gold" ,würde mal behaupten das des für des Öl steht ,is dann egal welches Gold öl von Fox ich benutze ? Mag den rebound sehr schnell weshalb ich zu einem sehr dünnflüssigem Öl greifen würde (zwischen 10wt und vlt 5wt ?!?!? )

vg

----------


## FLo33

Unter "Reassembly“, Dritter Schritt, findet sich die Angabe: FOX 10wt. red oil

Nochmal, das ist eine ganz andere Nummer, als eine Gabel zu servicieren. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, Luft ins System zu bekommen ist ungleich größer.

----------


## JD4YOU

Also eher lassen ?

----------


## FLo33

Wenn Du nicht sehr viel Zeit hast und ordentlich Geduld, dann lassen. Werkzeug ist auch noch so ein Thema, Drehmomentschlüssel, Schraubstock mit den passenden Klemmbacken etc.

----------


## mario21

Mit einer guten und regelmäßigen Pflege kannst Du den Serviceintervall ein bisschen rauszögern: https://www.bike-b.de/federgabel-pflegen/

In der Regel reicht ja dann alle 2 Jahre ein Service aus. Ich lass die Finger von meiner Gabel und schicke das Teil direkt zu Fox - dauert zwar dann 4-8 Wochen und kostet 130€ pro Service aber bin damit wenigstens auf der sicheren Seite  :Wink: .

----------


## prolink88

bei einem Dämpfer ist es kein problem 2 Jahre es nicht zu machen
Federgabeln würde ich das nicht empfehlen. vorallem funktioniert sie viel schlechter wenn die Schmierung fehlt usw.

----------


## mario21

Es kommt ja grundsätzlich immer auf die Nutzung an, würde ich sagen. Wenn das ganze Jahr und bei Wind und Wetter gefahren wird, dann sollte man schon innerhalb von 2 Jahre zum Service - da gebe ich Dir recht. Ansonsten sollten aber 2 Jahre ausreichend sein - vor allem bei guter Pflege.

----------


## prolink88

Viel Fahrer / Allwetter Fahrer Jedes halbe Jahr Service bei der Gabel.
1mal im Jahr mache ich es bei der jeder Gabel. 
Selber und macht Spass noch dazu
bei 5 Gabeln wirds sonst Teuer  :Wink:

----------

